# Graber cart questions



## izmepeggy (Jul 4, 2012)

I finally found a cart for my 31" mini Isaac..Found it on Craigslist and then found out a lady I knew had it...lol.. My questions are : 1. How do you attach the traces?. 2. Does anyone know anything about these wheels? I called Mr.Graber ( nice man) and he said they should have had the spoke wheels, which I knew anyway.Some one had changed them along the way.I've never seen wheels like this on a cart..Thank you for any information..


----------



## happy appy (Jul 4, 2012)

Well I can help with the traces. Pull the lace out from the end and slip the trace on and put the lace back. I have a cart that has that type of whipple tree. As for the tires, can't help but I bet that makes for a smoother ride on rough paths.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 4, 2012)

happy appy said:


> Well I can help with the traces. Pull the lace out from the end and slip the trace on and put the lace back. I have a cart that has that type of whipple tree. As for the tires, can't help but I bet that makes for a smoother ride on rough paths.


But what prevents the lace from coming back out? And Thank you for your response..


----------



## happy appy (Jul 4, 2012)

My tree has a little grove up from the end that the trace sits in and then the lace goes in the hole. It has never came out yet. I can take a picture of it tomorrow if you like.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 4, 2012)

happy appy said:


> My tree has a little grove up from the end that the trace sits in and then the lace goes in the hole. It has never came out yet. I can take a picture of it tomorrow if you like.


 Could you please..That would be so helpful..Thank you


----------



## Sandee (Jul 5, 2012)

I have one tree that has a slot and one that does not. The lace is usually tight in the hole and/or long enough that it does not come out without you pulling it out. Also the slot or hole in the trace is usually a tight fit when you slide it onto the tree.

I wonder if the wheels were damaged and that was all they could find (or cheaper) to put on the cart. I would think that those small wheels would make it a bumpier ride than the bigger "bike" wheels. If you replace them make sure you get heavy duty spoke wheels not bicycle wheels. I'd suggest a place in CA. (can't remember the name at the moment) when I do I'll come back and post.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 5, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> Could you please..That would be so helpful..Thank you


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 5, 2012)

Sandee said:


> I have one tree that has a slot and one that does not. The lace is usually tight in the hole and/or long enough that it does not come out without you pulling it out. Also the slot or hole in the trace is usually a tight fit when you slide it onto the tree.
> 
> I wonder if the wheels were damaged and that was all they could find (or cheaper) to put on the cart. I would think that those small wheels would make it a bumpier ride than the bigger "bike" wheels. If you replace them make sure you get heavy duty spoke wheels not bicycle wheels. I'd suggest a place in CA. (can't remember the name at the moment) when I do I'll come back and post.


When I do replace them I will probably get them from Mr.Graber..He is only an hour from me..I had never seen wheels like this put on a cart..I wonder what they were thinking..lol..


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 5, 2012)

happy appy said:


>


Okay, I get it now..



Thank you for the pictures..I'm still training for the cart.But,I want to make sure the cart is ready when my Mini and I are ready..lol..Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Lori W (Jul 6, 2012)

I needed new wheels for my very old Graber cart and Mr. Graber was WONDERFUL to work with! He found me two tires in his storeroom that fit my cart's odd size shaft and shipped them very reasonably. I would never hesitate to work with him again.


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats on finding a cart Peggy!!!

Oh and lucky you to be so close to Mr Graber.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 6, 2012)

Jules said:


> Congrats on finding a cart Peggy!!!
> 
> Oh and lucky you to be so close to Mr Graber.


Thank you Jules



.I looked FOREVER..Patience paid off..Speaking of patience, how are you holding up?...lol..I haven't heard of any Pirates on the news....lol...Hope you get your cart soon.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 6, 2012)

Lori W said:


> I needed new wheels for my very old Graber cart and Mr. Graber was WONDERFUL to work with! He found me two tires in his storeroom that fit my cart's odd size shaft and shipped them very reasonably. I would never hesitate to work with him again.


I will definitely buy them from him.And yes,he was VERY nice.I like nice people.


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2012)

izmepeggy said:


> Thank you Jules
> 
> 
> 
> .I looked FOREVER..Patience paid off..Speaking of patience, how are you holding up?...lol..I haven't heard of any Pirates on the news....lol...Hope you get your cart soon.


Phew, glad there have been no pirate headlines. Still no news on where it is, whether it is still on the high seas or sitting in customs in Sydney. Siiiigh.

Your patience has paid off, you will have a very handsome cart when you change-out the wheels with the originally intended style. Well done, what an incredibly exciting step in your driving journey. I bet that maybe just maybe you will end up getting between the shafts yourself once it is home and taking it for a quick spin...hmm or maybe I was the only loon who did that when I got my first cart earlier in the year....

Isaac will look so handsome with his funky stylish 'ride'

I was drooling over this cart that Mr Graber has started making, I talked to the nice folks at Kateland Farms who said to talk to Mr Graber directly as it would be cheaper for me than getting them to get it (how decent of them!) but they told me how much it generally costs to ship so I never made the call

The cart I am talking about is the first picture, the spindleback seated one.

http://www.katelandf...les/Page744.htm

Oooo la la laaaa


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooo la la laaaa is right.I'm DROOLING.. .He makes just beautiful carts and wagons. .How did you know I got between the shafts myself?..Were you spying on me...lol..I bought the cart from a lady I know not far from me..I got such a good deal I couldn't give her the money fast enough...lol..First thing I did when I went to look at it was measure the shafts,then I had my boyfriend get in the seat and I rolled it a little with him in it...Now he has the idea that I should pull him around town in it...lol...I'm getting Isaac out tomorrow and just stand him between the shafts for a minute to see how the shafts fit him...Then when the weather turns cooler next week ( it was 102 today) we start back in training. I plan on hooking him up maybe in the fall.And have the wheels that BELONG on the cart.He will tell me when he's ready..I hope you get your cart soon..It has been a while hasn't it..You are ONE patient lady


----------



## Jules (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh no, my secret international spy camera has been discovered





I hope your boyfriend enjoyed the drive


----------



## izmepeggy (Jul 8, 2012)

Jules said:


> Oh no, my secret international spy camera has been discovered
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Your one funny lady Jules... here is Mr.Grabers website. http://grabercarts.c...carts.com/  I drool at his carts..But what I have is what I NEEDED..Hope your cart arrives soon..It's as pretty of a cart that I have seen..You are one lucky Lady.


----------

